# Buy the New Lightroom Three Different Ways



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

```
<p>You can buy the brand new Adobe Lightroom 6/CC three different ways.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.tkqlhce.com/click-3958327-11840108-1403728798000" target="_blank">Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Bundle $9.99</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1140015-REG/adobe_65237402_photoshop_lightroom_6_download.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Adobe Lightroom 6 Standalone Download $149 via B&H Photo</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132136-REG/adobe_65237578_photoshop_lightroom_6_download.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Adobe Lightroom 6 DVD for Mac/Windows Preorder $149 via B&H Photo</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## SBP_photo (Apr 21, 2015)

I just got off with Adobe support. No student/teacher discount offered for the stand alone version. This is the first time they've done this.


----------



## mstawick (Apr 21, 2015)

No upgrade version as well (at least so far).


----------



## LDS (Apr 21, 2015)

mstawick said:


> No upgrade version as well (at least so far).



It's listed at $79 from Adobe (€75.64 in Italy, 22% VAT included):

https://www.adobe.com/cart.html?marketSegment=COM&#

The site is being slowly updated with LR6 features, a bit too slow, IMHO... to get to the update price you have to click on "buy LR 5 standalone"...


----------



## mstawick (Apr 21, 2015)

LDS said:


> mstawick said:
> 
> 
> > No upgrade version as well (at least so far).
> ...



Thanks. It's very well hidden. I had to 'buy' LR6, and only then change "Full" to "Upgrade".


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

SBP_photo said:


> I just got off with Adobe support. No student/teacher discount offered for the stand alone version. This is the first time they've done this.



Yeah, that does kinda stynk


----------



## Act444 (Apr 21, 2015)

$149 for full license? Hopefully none of that subscription crap, that makes it much easier to stay away...


----------



## Goldingd (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone else noticing something very wrong with th Adobe.com page for ordering LR 6? Price is not right, keeps going up. Perhaps my internet providers DNS is compromised, some hack going on?


Hmmm, problem appears on safari via iPad, does not appear on IE on desktop.

Update: as per reply by LDS, it was a quantity in order issue. Revisits to page, to see if upgrade price path was clearer led to an increase in qty each visit.


----------



## LDS (Apr 21, 2015)

Goldingd said:


> Hmmm, problem appears on safari via iPad, does not appear on IE on desktop.



Check how many units you're ordering...


----------



## Goldingd (Apr 21, 2015)

:-[ Yep, and in plain site, quantity on order keeps going up with each visit. I was revisiting to see if the upgrade purchase path was clarified.

Thank you


----------



## Eagle Eye (Apr 21, 2015)

https://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/software._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html

This is the link to the non-CC version. To upgrade, click "Buy." Then under "I want to buy" select "Upgrade." Then under "I own" select your current version of Lightroom. $79.


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 21, 2015)

Upgrade option is greyed out and not available for purchase. Looks like they are not going to let owners of LR5 to upgrade for $79. Only purchase available is the FULL price $149.


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 21, 2015)

My Mistake. The upgrade is available for $79. You need to let Adobe know what version you are upgrading from.

So, add upgrade to the pricing schedule.


----------



## Memnon (Apr 21, 2015)

To those of you wanting a perpetual licence, be warned!

Like fool, I purchased right away, upgrading from LR4.

Just to be clear I purchased a Perpetual Licence.

The install also installs "Adobe Program Manager".

Here's my experience so far...

Trying to run LR6 without an internet connection results in the program freezing.

Running the "Adobe Program Manager" resulted in an "Update"
That "Update" was Adobe Creative Cloud.
Adobe Creative Cloud says I have LightRoom CC

So, I now have software I don't want and expressly did not purchase installed on my PC.
LightRoom will not launch without an internet connection, making it useless for use "in the field".

One word review?

AVOID!


----------



## syder (Apr 21, 2015)

Memnon said:


> Here's my experience so far...
> 
> Trying to run LR6 without an internet connection results in the program freezing.
> 
> ...



Eh? Every other CC program doesn't need an Internet connection to run. Are you saying that Lightroom does? Not sure I believe you


----------



## KBStudio (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I read that you only need online connection for authorization of the software. There after you are free to run LR6 without being online. This is under the Adobe info on installing LR 6


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 21, 2015)

I ordered my Copy of LR6. Can't wait to test out the GPU acceleration.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Apr 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if your can get the LR6 upgrade shipped as a box set like the full version. When I set in the cart to "upgrade, I own LR5" the delivery button stays "download" and doesn't seem to give me an option to change it.
Adorama and BH also only have the full versions.
I remember back with LR 4 or something I dug around and found it on the site but I don't remember how and can't seem to find one.
Thanks


----------



## Goldingd (Apr 22, 2015)

Memnon said:


> To those of you wanting a perpetual licence, be warned!
> 
> Like fool, I purchased right away, upgrading from LR4.
> 
> ...



I think perhaps a registration issue. Perhaps a timing issue between your install and the info being registered at Adobe. For example, I installed on my Desktop PC, Entered in the new and old S/N (this was an upgrade) and moved along with the install. For curiosity I checked my products at Adobe, and LR6 was not listed (yet). Ok, closed LR, went to my Laptop and repeated. Just fine, AND when I also went to Adobe to see if LR6 was listed as one of my products, and yes it was. Ok, now closed LR on Laptop, went to desktop to start looking at what's new, and DANG, it wants the S/N again (just the new one for LR6, not the old one from LR5). Ok, gave that, and it moved on just fine. Closed all that down (turned off PC) came back after lunch, and LR starts up just fine with no new prompts for S/N or Agreements.

P.S. Launched Laptop again, this time disconnected from LAN and LR made no complaints.


----------



## JEL (Apr 22, 2015)

rawtherapee.com

It's free.

It does LUTs.

It does LAB color-space.

It doesn't need to import images but can open straight from disk.

I've made the switch to that myself. Adobe can do what they want, but I'm off their boat.

Ofcourse rawtherapee.com may not suit your particular needs, but at least do yourself a favor and check it out and see if you may be able to save yourself some money (especially those of you who, like I, won't buy into the subscription-model)

I actually find rawtherapee.com has surpassed Lightroom at this point.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 22, 2015)

I will upgrade to LR 6 in a few months. They will probably have some 'fixes' just as they had for version 4 and version 5.


----------



## tcw (Apr 22, 2015)

Can someone explain the "up to two computers" concept with both Photoshop and Lightroom coming with the CC Photography subscription? I'd like to do this if possible:

Desktop 1: Lightroom and Photoshop
Desktop 2: Photoshop only
Laptop: Lightroom only

So each application is installed on only two computers, but there are three separate computers involved. Does this work? Do Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC come with individual installers or is this always handled through the Creative Cloud desktop app?

Right now I have LR5 and PS CS2 perpetual licenses, so I can do this with my current apps and be within the license terms. Not sure it's allowed with Creative Cloud.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Apr 22, 2015)

Mac Duderson said:


> Does anyone know if your can get the LR6 upgrade shipped as a box set like the full version. When I set in the cart to "upgrade, I own LR5" the delivery button stays "download" and doesn't seem to give me an option to change it.
> Adorama and BH also only have the full versions.
> I remember back with LR 4 or something I dug around and found it on the site but I don't remember how and can't seem to find one.
> Thanks



If this helps anyone I chatted to a few Adobe reps and it turns out there will no longer be Upgrade DVD's shipped anymore. Only full versions.
This kinda sucks because over the years I upgrade each year and sell the last upgrade version on ebay so in the end the upgrade only cost me around $30 in the end after I sell the last version.
I will be able to sell my LR5 when I upgrade but won't have a hard copy to sell next time. Not a big deal but just saved a little $. ;D


----------



## LDS (Apr 22, 2015)

Memnon said:


> One word review?
> AVOID!



This may help you... https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/serialize-lightroom-cc-trial-to-activate-as-lightroom-6.html


----------



## Frodo (Apr 22, 2015)

I paid for a standalone copy of LR6 and installed it this evening. 

Proved to be a bit of a mission, though. It appears that Adobe has signed me up to Creative Cloud - sounds similar to someone earlier in the thread. When I launched LR5.7 as per normal, I was told about the upgrade and asked to click "download". So I did and it took me to a Creative Could webpage where I was already logged in. This provided for four different CC options, but nothing standalone. Try as I could, there was nowhere to purchase a standalone copy. 

I then went directly to adobe.com, and that too diverted me into my CC account, where of course I couldn't find the standalone version. 

Then I used the second link posted in this thread (https://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/software._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html) and that took me to the Australian Adobe online store. This showed the standalone version for AUD 186, but on clicking this, I had the option to get the upgrade for AUD 99. For New Zealand (where imported stuff tends to be expensive), this worked out cheap, given that the NZD now equals the AUD.

LR6 installed fine and looks much the same as 5.7. Ran a few images through and everything worked well. Speed is much the same as before. Looking forward to reprocess some bracketed images.


----------



## gimmick.austin (Apr 22, 2015)

YOU CAN BUY A $79 upgrade from LR5

https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/store/handlers/elicensing/trialconversion.cfm?productId=160&platform=Mac/Win&locale=en_us&marketSegment=com&skuType=FULL


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2015)

For those of you that know this topic well - help please. I've only been into DSLRs for 3 years and shoot raw and so far only do minimal PP via Canon DPP such as exposure adj. contrast, lens profile sharpening, cropping, etc. I have felt I needed more and bought and upgraded Corel Paintshop a few times but had some issues with it and don't like some of its format and so forth. Is this the time to get LR at $149? I don't want to be tied to a subscription for sure. Any thoughts - I shoot lots but am not nuts about spending equal amounts of time playing with photos unless the dividends are substantial.

Jack


----------



## m (Apr 22, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> For those of you that know this topic well - help please. I've only been into DSLRs for 3 years and shoot raw and so far only do minimal PP via Canon DPP such as exposure adj. contrast, lens profile sharpening, cropping, etc. I have felt I needed more and bought and upgraded Corel Paintshop a few times but had some issues with it and don't like some of its format and so forth. Is this the time to get LR at $149? I don't want to be tied to a subscription for sure. Any thoughts - I shoot lots but am not nuts about spending equal amounts of time playing with photos unless the dividends are substantial.



Just download the trial of the software and see for yourself.


----------



## sunnyVan (Apr 22, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> For those of you that know this topic well - help please. I've only been into DSLRs for 3 years and shoot raw and so far only do minimal PP via Canon DPP such as exposure adj. contrast, lens profile sharpening, cropping, etc. I have felt I needed more and bought and upgraded Corel Paintshop a few times but had some issues with it and don't like some of its format and so forth. Is this the time to get LR at $149? I don't want to be tied to a subscription for sure. Any thoughts - I shoot lots but am not nuts about spending equal amounts of time playing with photos unless the dividends are substantial.
> 
> Jack



LR is much more efficient than DPP when you have tons of pictures to process. Besides global adjustments like overall color temperature and exposure, you could do local adjustments such as adding grad filter, or off-center vignette, or teeth brightening. The learning curve could be steep in the beginning but once you get the hang of it, it makes editing and organizing photos really fast. And with new HDR features you don't even have to export to photomatix for merging.

I think you should go to YouTube and watch some LR demo videos especially those made by Adobe. It'll give you an idea of what LR can do.


----------



## ifp (Apr 22, 2015)

Mac Duderson said:


> If this helps anyone I chatted to a few Adobe reps and it turns out there will no longer be Upgrade DVD's shipped anymore. Only full versions.
> This kinda sucks because over the years I upgrade each year and sell the last upgrade version on ebay so in the end the upgrade only cost me around $30 in the end after I sell the last version.
> I will be able to sell my LR5 when I upgrade but won't have a hard copy to sell next time. Not a big deal but just saved a little $. ;D



That's more than likely against the license agreement anyway...


----------



## candyman (Apr 22, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, is the upgrade really upgrading version 5 (same installation folder) ....and will keep all your setting en installed presets?
Or, will it be a new installation next to version 5 and you need to re-configure version 6 to your previous prefrences and install all the presets in version 6 again?


EDIT: ok, I installed it in the same folder as LR5. At first Adobe installation could not locate my installed version 5. A dialogscreen appeared that questioned what current version I use. I was also requested to fill in the serial number for that version. After doing so, the installation process continued. When it finished I opened LR6 and it recataloged my catalog. And...all my settings and presets where still in place. Very nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the comments/suggestions.

Jack


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 23, 2015)

*Subscribed yesterday and just canceled...*

I have been using Apple Aperture for years now. I have tried to like LR for a couple of years. I think I tried every single major release of it since it came out but I never liked it. I really thought the new version (CC or 6) would actually be better since now Aperture is dead.
It still sucks so bad. It's complicated to use, slow, not intuitive and it requires too many steps to do simple things. 
The interface is too busy and looks horrible. Nothing is where you would expect it to be. Things change depending on the different modes and the worst thing is the organization of the different projects. It's so hard to figure out where anything is. The filters are limited and the white balance tool is not good enough. There is no "skin tone" white balance or natural grey. 
There are no programmable shortcuts. Opening a photo in Adobe's own Photoshop requires 3 or 4 clicks (just one command in Aperture)...
Comparing images is a pain... You have to be in Survey mode for the comparison to show, and it only works on the main monitor (I use 2) 
Also performance is terrible. It takes a few seconds for some images to get cleaned up and switching modes is slow too.
Some LR5 users complain the new version is slower. I can't say since I haven't used the previous versions longer than a few days.
Also, they are making such a big deal about face recognition. iPhoto has had it for free for years, and the Panorama stitching feature has been in PS for years as well and it works great.
So, after once again, giving it a try, I am still sticking with Aperture... 
Sadly, Apple discontinued it and released the disgrace of an app called Photos, which is for amateurs, at best...
I


----------



## Jerm (Apr 23, 2015)

I purchased a Download copy from B&H yesterday afternoon. I am still waiting for the email containing the download information. Is anyone else still waiting like this?


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2015)

Jerm said:


> I purchased a Download copy from B&H yesterday afternoon. I am still waiting for the email containing the download information. Is anyone else still waiting like this?



Did you check your SPAM filters? I got the download info from b&h about 5 minutes after receiving my b&h invoice.


----------



## Jerm (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah I checked SPAM, nothing. Guess I should contact them.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 23, 2015)

gimmick.austin said:


> YOU CAN BUY A $79 upgrade from LR5
> 
> https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/store/handlers/elicensing/trialconversion.cfm?productId=160&platform=Mac/Win&locale=en_us&marketSegment=com&skuType=FULL


I purchased (Pre ordered) the full LR6 version because I never upgraded from LR4 to LR5.


----------



## LDS (Apr 23, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I purchased (Pre ordered) the full LR6 version because I never upgraded from LR4 to LR5.


You can upgrade from LR4 to LR6 at almost half the price of the full version. If I were you, I'd cancel the order, if in time.


----------



## endiendo (Apr 23, 2015)

@clicstudio:
what a troll !! 
If you don't like to change your habits when discovering a new software, just keep with the older you are used to.

I had Lightroom 4 and 5, and I was more and more waiting for performance improvement. I bought a 4k-screen, and with this high resolution, lightroom 5 was very slow in develop mode. (when adjusting...).

Lightroom 6 is way more fast ! in Develop mode, it's instant ! I have no problems and it works very fluent.

- Dell p2715q 4k (3800 x 2600 px)
- core i7 3770k 3,4 Ghz
- 16 gb ram
- ssd cache 30 gb
- 2 to seagate
- nvidia gtx970 4gb
- windows 8.1 x64


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 24, 2015)

endiendo said:


> @clicstudio:
> what a troll !!
> If you don't like to change your habits when discovering a new software, just keep with the older you are used to.
> 
> ...


I'm not trolling. It's my actual, real experience backed by facts. The software sucks compared to Aperture. I was really hoping for something special and revolutiinary. They gave us old technology with a subscription plan. Nothing special here. Waiting for version 7 or whatever they call it


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Do we have to wait to buy it here in the UK? Amazon states a 2-4 week waiting period, can't find an upgrade edition either. Wanted to buy a physical disc to install from.

Currently running LR4 on my parents PC (think it was an upgrade edition from LR3 student+teacher edition after an overlap in ordering and release dates), but want to put LR6 onto my new laptop.


----------

